
Having kids makes you happier, but only when they move out - chriskanan
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2213655-having-kids-makes-you-happier-but-only-when-they-move-out/
======
iforgotpassword
Interesting angle.

Childless people having more free time and less stress is pretty much a no-
brainer, and I even wondered if those people would really regret not having
children later on in life, but always thought that you can't miss what you
never had.

But assuming your kids didn't end up as homeless drug addicts this sounds
plausible.

I wonder though how this would change in different societies like China, where
grandparents are frequently (ab)used as babysitters on a daily basis. They
basically don't have much free time after retiring, and taking care of
toddlers when you're in your early 60s sure doesn't get less stressful. Otoh
not having children in China is very uncommon and in such a homogeneous
society might come with just as much stress through social pressure...

